# WOO HOO



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was so excited last night. We went to the bookstore. I get so frustrated going there I want books on APBT or Am.Bullies and there is nothing there. I have to order on line and then I don't know if I will like the book. Well last night I was looking at magazine and I found " The Atomic Dogg" I was was so happy. Only 7$ too. There are lots of great articles about Bullies and I like the kennels listed now I can go online and check them out. Between this place and my magazine I think I can make a really well inofrmed choice when I get my bully pup.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Thats Great!! Which one did you get? I love getting feedback from people that grab it!!*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oo that is awesome, I have a few issues, a girl I knew in Dallas is friends with a guy from the magazine or the kennel where she got her dogs and she sells it, her dog was featured in one of the issues though, just not sure which one, is a nice mag though, I really like them  What wonderful news Sharon


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

BTK I got number 15. I need ot look it up and see about ordering it. I don't know if I will always be able to get at the bookstore.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Let me know if you have trouble, as senior writer I will pull some strings hahaha!*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats an awesome find sharon. i always go to book stores looking for book on apbt and bullies but never find any. i havent ordered online yet tho, i really want the colby book, or the book that John has. lol. John hit me up for a trade lmao.
all i ever find is "pitttttbuullllll" training books.... they're all the same... tho i did like "pitbulls for dummies", it sheds a lot of info on their way back when history.
man my pitbull stuff collection is getting huge. i need to post pics of everything i have


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Trev, I actually read that book, "pitbulls for Dummies"


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it wasnt that bad for the most part ya know. but... its still not a colby book lol.
what magazine are you guys talking about??? im interested now


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

The Atomic Dogg MAg Trev. ANd yeah the book was aight, but is no Colby book that is for sure, lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome thanks! i'll ask sarah for a mag subscription, maybe do a trade for her celebrity gossip crap magazines.. ughhh lol.
i mainly like the pics in it and the history in the beginning part, and i also like there health part about toxic stuff and there medical kit part. everything else is just like a regular training book.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This magazine is awsome. Great articles and I like how the kennels are spotlighted. It gives me a start when I go internet searching. I would reccommend this magazine for any bully lover. 

The only thing I think would make it greater is if the pictures of the shows had a caption of which bully standard the dog falls into. that way I could tell if I have a consitant like.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Trev if you want the book we can work something out bro...ur my friend...u know wassup...
Atomic Dogg is a great magazine i'm glad you found it Sharon...
BTK always contributes awesome material in the mag!!! I love it!!!
I'm sure if you have any questions about the material found within Chris can help you!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is what I am counting on. I am hoping that you guys will help educate me on the bully world.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Atomic Doooog.... Atomic Dooog....

Why must I feel like that? Why must I chase the cat?

I've never read the mag, but I've heard of it. 

I didn't know you were getting a bully. I think you'll be an asset to the bully world.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been wanting another dog for awhile now. I have looked at other breeds but my heart is with the bullie breeds. So I have decided to go with an am. bully as their are less DA and that is what I need in my household.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love your sig sharon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Trevor.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

ohhhh man sharon...
i can't wait till the time comes for you to add the new addition...
you're an awesome owner...and i personally feel you would be a real asset...(sp) lol...to the breed...
anything you need you know i'm here for ya friend!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lol @ John.
but seriously your an awesome and responible owner, i loved everything about sativa. and i also believe you'd be a good representation for the am. bully culture


----------

